# hostapd.accept [SOLVED]

## twstd3bc

I have HostAPd working fine on my home network.  I would like to use MAC address filtering, so in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf I changed the line "macaddr_acl=0" to "macaddr_acl=1" and in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.accept I added my laptop's MAC address.  Now I can't associate to the network, for my laptop complains that the server uses an access control list which doesn't include my laptop's mac address.  I'm 100% certain I got the MAC address correct.  Any ideas?  I'm using net-wireless/hostapd-0.4.8.Last edited by twstd3bc on Fri Jun 02, 2006 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## twstd3bc

Sorry, forgot to add the command "accept_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.accept" to hostapd.conf.  Works fine now.

----------

